
Why the Data Center Liquid Cooling Space Is Heating Up - Caveman_Coder
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/power-and-cooling/why-data-center-liquid-cooling-space-heating
======
Caveman_Coder
The article doesn't mention it, but i'd bet that Google/FB/Microsoft are using
liquid cooling (or at least testing the feasibility of it) in their massive
data centers.

